# Retro ROG



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2013)

So I'm putting together an older rig with some parts I had lying around and some parts given to me by friends. Its main purpose will be to run XP and play older games such as EQ. It's a bit overkill for that(okay, WAY overkill) but I've been wanting to build an XP-era rig for a while now.
Before starting posting pics and specs, I'd like to give a big thanks to Cold Storm for the motherboard and Newtekie for the RAM.

Specs:
Asus ROG x38 Maximus Formula
Pentium D 820
Xigmatek HDT-S1283
2x 2GB G.Skill Pi 1100 5-5-5-15
HIS x1950PRO 256MB
Apevia Chameleon 550W PSU
Undetermined case
Lighting?
Win XP(can't decide on Home or Pro x64, I have disks for both)

I'm still waiting on the RAM in the mail, but I'll start posting pics when I can(should be some time this weekend). For now, this is a placeholder.

Questions, comments, suggestions, banter welcome.

Update, 4/13:
Here are some pics of some of the hardware as a bit of a teaser. It wasn't intended to be a teaser, but things got bust today and I wasn't able to work on assembly, just pulling parts.

The board:










The chip. It holds a special place in my heart. This chip brought me my first 4GHz overclock on one of my P5W DH boards.:












The GPU holds a special place in my heart as well. This was the second high-end card I owned(first being an x800xt that overclocked to x850 speeds), the first dual-slot card I owned, the first card I ran dual-GPUs with, and the card that introduced me to BIOS modding.:


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2013)

Placeholder.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 11, 2013)

Subd , and good luck 
for now i say go for the XP Pro


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 11, 2013)

Doc41 said:


> Subd , and good luck
> for now i say go for the XP Pro



Thanks! I just hope it turns out as well as the image I have in my mind, lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm subscribing as well.  I enjoyed doing my retro build.  XP Pro will get you more driver support...I was trying to decide between that and 64-bit myself, finally decided on the easier drivers, since I actually use the rig, and like when parts play nice with the OS.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Apr 11, 2013)

Subbed, ... 

always been a fan of the good ol' xp-era hardware 
plus you have a ROG


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2013)

following attentively


----------



## natr0n (Apr 11, 2013)

Even though I like xp64; It's better to use the 32 bit version less hassles.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 11, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Even though I like xp64; It's better to use the 32 bit version less hassles.



+1 on that! XP 64 was a PITA.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Apr 11, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> +1 on that! XP 64 was a PITA.



The only reason for getting the x64 was to avoid the 3gb memory limit the x86 had
but that on its own did not outweight the lack of drivers and poor compatibility the x64 version had.

x86 ftw


----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 13, 2013)

t_ski said:


> http://www.michaeltchong.com/wp-con...eys/this_thread_is_worthless_without_pics.gif



Working on it man. Should have some decent pics later today. Was going to post a teaser earlier, but TPU's image hosting hasn't been working for me the last few hours.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 13, 2013)

I used xp home 32 bit on my retro rig and it works like butter. Mine is running an A64 x2 proc, 3 gb of mem, and dual 8800 GTX's.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 14, 2013)

Check post 1 for update.


----------

